# Kenwood Double Din in MK4 gti



## dubau2 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey everyone. Ok im getting mixed things here.... Some people say you need a dash kit to put a double din into a mk4 and some people say you dont need one? I have the factory monsoon headunit in. I searched for other threads but there was only one on the subject? i could be wrong. Anywho i have the Kenwood DDX418 does anyone know if i need a dash kit? Thanks for any help


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

dubau2 said:


> Hey everyone. Ok im getting mixed things here.... Some people say you need a dash kit to put a double din into a mk4 and some people say you dont need one? I have the factory monsoon headunit in. I searched for other threads but there was only one on the subject? i could be wrong. Anywho i have the Kenwood DDX418 does anyone know if i need a dash kit? Thanks for any help


No the kenwood comes with a mounting cage, put that into the opening that the factory radio comes out of, then slide the kenwood in.

If you have a pioneer then yes, they dont come w cages


----------



## dubau2 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sweet thanks man. i just need to get the wire adapter then. thats great news.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

dubau2 said:


> Sweet thanks man. i just need to get the wire adapter then. thats great news.


and antenna adapter, but yea.


----------



## dubau2 (Mar 17, 2010)

where can i get an antenna adapter at? can i go to best buy and get them both?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

dubau2 said:


> where can i get an antenna adapter at? can i go to best buy and get them both?


Yes, what year is your car?


----------



## dubau2 (Mar 17, 2010)

its a 2003


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

dubau2 said:


> its a 2003


yea, xsvi-9003-nav is the harness and an amplified antenna adapter.


----------



## dubau2 (Mar 17, 2010)

Now have found the less expensive no navigation wiring harness for the double din since i am ready to put it in and have no need for navigation or can afford it at this time. its the metra 70-9003. now i still want to use the factory amps from the monsoon system will this harness work?


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

I am not sure 100% what the owner did before me, but I cleaned up his crap work and used Metra 95-9012 that Sonic Electronix sent me with my NX-501 and it works with the Monsoon amp in my car.


----------



## dubau2 (Mar 17, 2010)

oh i dont need the dash kit since mine came with a cage around it i just need the wiring kit.


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

Opps, let me check my invoice again, I must have pulled the wrong line time off of it. Sorry about that.


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry about that, they gave me a Scosche wiring harness, Scosche VW01B / VW01.
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_2434_Scosche-VW01B-VW01.html

Worked fine for me. Hope this helps.


----------

